# New apex controller



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

https://reefbuilders.com/2016/05/24/nextgen-apex-announced-by-neptune-systems/

Maybe people will get some bargains as people upgrade  wishful thinking but we can all dream

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Define bargain?

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the "new" Apex looks like junk.... it's obviously not junk but the colour scheme makes it look crappy. 

Just my opinion. 

Can't wait for more details....


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Torx said:


> Define bargain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Paying less than you expect to means you would get a bargain. Its always subjective.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> I think the "new" Apex looks like junk.... it's obviously not junk but the colour scheme makes it look crappy.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Can't wait for more details....


Agreed the unit aesthetics are interesting lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> I think the "new" Apex looks like junk.... it's obviously not junk but the colour scheme makes it look crappy.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Can't wait for more details....


Everything spec wise has been released. What details are you looking for?

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> I think the "new" Apex looks like junk.... it's obviously not junk but the colour scheme makes it look crappy.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Can't wait for more details....


I agree. i do like that there's a power bank in the power bars tho.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> I agree. i do like that there's a power bank in the power bars tho.


Power bank?

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

The new features are awesome but man it looks like something fisher price came out with. Stupid question but does it not come with a display? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

It does not come with a display. Basically with tech now a days most will have it on their phone or tablet. They even said that you could get a $50 tablet and mount that. You can purchase the display, but that will be $100 USD.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh nm i read that wrong.

i also think that it's kinda chincy that it doesn't come with a display. for that amount of money you would imagine you wouldn't have to rely on your phone/tablet/personal device to use your aquarium controller. opps forgot my phone in the car, damnit can't turn off my lights now, phone's dead...damnit can't see what my salinity is.


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Torx said:


> It does not come with a display. Basically with tech now a days most will have it on their phone or tablet. They even said that you could get a $50 tablet and mount that. You can purchase the display, but that will be $100 USD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


For 799 I would've expected a display considering the old one had it. I understand everyone now a days has a smart device, I just think it should have been $100 less without the display. If I do end up getting one I would be tempted to paint the power bar black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Torx said:


> Everything spec wise has been released. What details are you looking for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


I hadn't seen the new specs yet when I posted that... only saw the picture and I think it looks like junk. Under the hood looks pretty great! I'll be upgrading when I win the lottery!

For now I am very happy with my Apex JR and since they updated the firmware to accept more modules I have no insentive to upgrade...

Neptune made the decision easy for me by making the new one look like crap.

if it looked cooler I would HAVE to get it.... hehehe!


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> I hadn't seen the new specs yet when I posted that... only saw the picture and I think it looks like junk. Under the hood looks pretty great! I'll be upgrading when I win the lottery!
> 
> For now I am very happy with my Apex JR and since they updated the firmware to accept more modules I have no insentive to upgrade...
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. I think I might have to buy an older model off someone who's upgrading.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

I am hoping to get in on a pre order and replace my current set up. Just need a little more in the play account before I order 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a display for my current Apex and NEVER look at it... ever. If it knocks $100 off the price then I am glad it does not come with one.... 
Think of it this way, if it did come with a display they would have had to make it an LCD with a touch screen and it would have been at least $100 more.... we all use our computers or phones anyway...


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

I only look at my display because it is in a open location. I never actually use it. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> I have a display for my current Apex and NEVER look at it... ever. If it knocks $100 off the price then I am glad it does not come with one....
> 
> Think of it this way, if it did come with a display they would have had to make it an LCD with a touch screen and it would have been at least $100 more.... we all use our computers or phones anyway...


I agree as all day long we all look at our phones. Just think it should have been 100 less. Maybe that's just me being cheap lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

reefjunkie86 said:


> For 799 I would've expected a display considering the old one had it. I understand everyone now a days has a smart device, I just think it should have been $100 less without the display. If I do end up getting one I would be tempted to paint the power bar black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$799 lol that USD it's $1079 plus tax Canadian and no display


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

TBemba said:


> $799 lol that USD it's $1079 plus tax Canadian and no display  $1200


Oh I know that just makes it easier on the eyes at 799 lol guess I should have put USD behind it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Check and make sure the unit is CSA approved for Canada (esp the power bar) before ordering.
From what I understand now, the on board power bank is a way to provide stepped down built in power. But what happens if it fails? Is it removable, or swappable, or is your 1000.00 power bar now junk?
I agree, the power bar just got really big and ugly.
I appreciate the true wifi capability with this new unit, but not enough to upgrade. Going to stick with the old one......


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

On the bright side I saw a new ad for the classic apex "Gold" on sale for $449 usd that's like $582 Canadian. Plus getting it here but I saw an $100 off not sure if that is before or after the $449 price. But still great deal. If you like antiquated technology.

Electronics have never held there value used . Just try selling a 2 month old laptop of led tv


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Check and make sure the unit is CSA approved for Canada (esp the power bar) before ordering.
> From what I understand now, the on board power bank is a way to provide stepped down built in power. But what happens if it fails? Is it removable, or swappable, or is your 1000.00 power bar now junk?
> I agree, the power bar just got really big and ugly.
> I appreciate the true wifi capability with this new unit, but not enough to upgrade. Going to stick with the old one......


granted i haven't setup my apex yet but i just got a $30 netgear wireless port and it will work the same way. boom....weefee.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> granted i haven't setup my apex yet but i just got a $30 netgear wireless port and it will work the same way. boom....weefee.


Not quite. If you update the firmware over wireless they're is a good chance you will brick it. The new one runs on an OS with an internal memory, so updated can be done safely

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Torx said:


> Not quite. If you update the firmware over wireless they're is a good chance you will brick it. The new one runs on an OS with an internal memory, so updated can be done safely
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


soooo you plug in your ethernet cable for the 10mins it takes to update once in a blue moon....then the other 99% of it's life it's back to wireless again. i don't know if that constitutes a new $1000+ controller.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> soooo you plug in your ethernet cable for the 10mins it takes to update once in a blue moon....then the other 99% of it's life it's back to wireless again. i don't know if that constitutes a new $1000+ controller.


But.....its new!


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> soooo you plug in your ethernet cable for the 10mins it takes to update once in a blue moon....then the other 99% of it's life it's back to wireless again. i don't know if that constitutes a new $1000+ controller.


Well yes. But with the Apex Classic, every time you update firmware you need to plug it in. Which can happen several times throughout the year if you want to keep it updated. The new one uses an OS like a computers Windows and does updates. A lot of techy stuff later, the update is great.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TBemba said:


> But.....its new!


but it's ucking fugly!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> I have a display for my current Apex and NEVER look at it... ever. If it knocks $100 off the price then I am glad it does not come with one....
> Think of it this way, if it did come with a display they would have had to make it an LCD with a touch screen and it would have been at least $100 more.... we all use our computers or phones anyway...


cant agree more...I usually check my display only when I am home.. most of the time either its my cell, ipad or work computer...they should atleast knock off $100 if they aren't offering the display...


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

BRS new video has a full breakdown of the controller and all its features.


----------

